# Fun With A Small Worthington Duplex Steam Pump, Corrected



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

I apologize to MLS members for posting a blank on the duplex pump yesterday . 

I will try again.

I built the Coles' Power Models Worthington duplex steam pump from their plans and castings.
As the Coles catalog states, "this type of pump has been in general use for years to supply the feed water to boilers in steam power plants". 
I have seen duplex pumps on Shay locomotives and on ships.

There are no flywheels, cranks or connecting rods. Just a two cylinder steam engine on one side with a system of levers moving the slide valves on the other side.
The piston rod is also the water pump rod on the other side. The steam cylinders are 5/8 " and the water pump is 3/8". It will pump 3 pints per minute at 60 strokes,
requires 50-70 psi of steam pressure. The pump will also refill the boiler.

Please see my You Tube video. 

http://youtu.be/0t2VFjJqzQA

Gerald Pierce


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

See the same pump in action mounted on our ride-on Shay:




Regards


----------

